
4.6 TB of storage and 10 years of computation time later, open for business - theocs
https://portfolio.construction/blog/2019/07/open-for-business
======
chaseha
Looks interesting but your byline doesn't explain what the company is actually
doing. I assumed it would be a webtool to help put together attractive
portfolios for resume / CV / job purposes - instead it's a stock picking
service

